# gross of



## song1949

在一份escrow agreement（监管协议）中，有个条款：
Any payment to be made by Party A and/or Party B Pursuant to Clauses 9(1) to 9(3) shall be *gross of *all and any tax withheld, deducted or paid in respect thereof.  For the avoidance of doubt, any fees or consideration to be payable by Party A and/or Party B under Clause 9(1) shall be exclusive of any services or business tax or other similar sales tax in connection with the services provided by the Escrow Agent hereunder. 

请教上述条款中的 gross of 是否是“包含”的意思，即：

甲方和/或乙方根据第9.1至9.3条的规定支付的任何款项应*包括*所有和任何代扣代缴、抵扣或支付的税费。为避免歧义，甲方和/或乙方在第9.1条项下应付的费用或对价不包括任何服务税、营业税或与监管银行提供本协议项下服务有关的其它类似销售税。


----------



## maomaocindy

gross of 是总和的意思吧


----------



## Skatinginbc

gross: before something has been performed, applied, or taken out 未算, 未加, 未含, 未扣, 未除
be gross of taxes 稅前, 尚未考慮稅, 尚未加含稅(的支付), 尚未扣除稅(的收入)


song1949 said:


> Any *payment* (支付) to be made by Party A and/or Party B Pursuant to Clauses 9(1) to 9(3) shall be *gross of *(稅前, 未考慮稅, 尚未加含稅, 未把稅加在內) all and any tax withheld, deducted or paid in respect thereof.  For the avoidance of doubt, any fees or consideration to be payable by Party A and/or Party B under Clause 9(1) shall be *exclusive *(不包括稅) of any services or business tax or other similar sales tax in connection with the services provided by the Escrow Agent hereunder.


答案: 不包含


----------



## song1949

“税前”的意思是包含税，而不是“不包含”税


----------



## Skatinginbc

這麼說大陸的「稅前價」是包含稅的價格，「稅後價」是尚未加稅的價格？ 倒反了吧.


----------



## song1949

税前工资是指扣税之前的工资，即包含税的工资


----------



## Skatinginbc

工資屬收入.  收入和支付的區別， 我已在前面說清楚了. 你給的語境是支付，我還用紅色字體強調，怕你沒注意到.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

看这句，For the avoidance of doubt，后面一句是对前面的解释，gross of是不包括。

话说特意加个解释，是不是gross of是不是本身就有歧义？


----------



## song1949

Skatinginbc said:


> 工資屬收入.  收入和支付的區別， 我已在前面說清楚了. 你給的語境是支付，我還用紅色字體強調，怕你沒注意到.



从公司的角度来说，工资就是一种支付


----------



## Skatinginbc

Gross of tax 是稅前，但究竟是「未加稅」(如稅前價格) 還是「未扣稅」(如稅前盈利), 得靠語境而定.  若語境不清，的確會把人弄糊塗.

「稅前工資」不是從公司的角度來看. 公司只是代扣，拿員工的錢替員工預付個人所得稅， 與公司資產負債及盈利所得無關.

Gross lease 的房租不包含水電、管理維修等等雜七雜八的費用，這些費用，房客得負責繳.  Gross 指的是「把其他因素考慮進來之前」.

Gross price 是打折前的定價， 沒包含打折(還沒打折).

"沒包含打折" 是 "還沒打折", 還是 "打了折"?  我們討論 "gross of", 能不能把"包含/不包含"的概念拋開，因為它會導致歧義混淆?  買方付的 payment (不算費和稅 ==> 不包含) 由監管機構代管、終究會轉給賣方成為他的 income (尚未扣費和稅 ==> 包含). 這筆錢, 從買方的角度來看是"不包含"稅, 對賣方而言, 是"包含".  管他包含不包含, 對雙方都是 gross of tax (稅前)


song1949 said:


> any fees or consideration to be payable by Party A and/or Party B under Clause 9(1) shall be exclusive of any services or business tax or other similar sales tax in connection with the services provided by the Escrow Agent hereunder.


not taking into account 未算, 尚未考慮, 未把...算在內
Say, if a fee to be payable by Party A under Clause 9(1) is 100 exclusive of tax, Party A has to pay $100 plus tax.


----------



## maomaocindy

Skatinginbc said:


> 這麼說大陸的「稅前價」是包含稅的價格，「稅後價」是尚未加稅的價格？ 倒反了吧.


我觉得你用包含来解释容易引起理解歧义。

我想用实例说明会不会更好阐述gross这个概念：
比如月工资单： gross income（总收入或税前收入）：10，000。
 tax withheld（应缴给联邦或州政府的税）：1，000.
deducted or paid in respect thereof(这部分可为每月需支付的一些费用，例如医疗保险，养老金等等）：50，
earned income（扣除各种费用实收到手的工资）：10000-1000-50=8500

同样对于支付的payment来说，gross payment 是总支付额，比如10，000， 其中包括 政府从中收的税（tax withheld）1000， 需要考虑在内的各种支付的费用50， 收款人到手的额度会比gross payment少。


Skatinginbc said:


> 這麼說大陸的「稅前價」是包含稅的價格，「稅後價」是尚未加稅的價格？ 倒反了吧.


这里的税前价和楼主问的并不是一个意思。商品的税后价实际上就是加上商品价值（类似earned income的意思）+税后（tax withheld）的价格（有点gross的意思）


----------



## Skatinginbc

maomaocindy said:


> 我觉得你用包含来解释容易引起理解歧义。


同意, 我也覺得被困在"包含/不包含"的陷阱裡.  只因為樓主在原帖問"请教上述条款中的 gross of 是否是“包含”的意思",  我腦子就想著解釋有沒有包含.


----------



## maomaocindy

哈哈，语言是很容易引起歧义。所以交流很重要呀


----------



## Skatinginbc

When a property management company transfers rent "gross of tax" to the landlord, the rent is tax-inclusive (尚未扣除稅) from the perspective of the landlord as well as the property management company, although from the renter's point of view, it appears no tax will be charged on top of the rent (房客不另外付稅, 房租不另外加稅).  It seems to me that "gross of tax" in the OP's sentence is stated from the perspective of the escrow agent.  In other words, it is tax-inclusive, i.e., before any taxes or other deductions are taken out.  The main idea of the original sentence, as I see it, seems to be: 甲乙雙方據9.1至9.3條支付的款項應包納雙方交易所引發的稅.在此提醒，這並不包含本代理為您託管所引發的服務稅費。

我之前的帖子概念有誤或不清，應不以理會.


----------

